

Ask HN: Review my Startup Shodhel.com (Create and access lists from SearchBox) - amitvjtimub

http://www.shodhel.com/<p>Although there are many apps that let you keep list of things (workflowy, thingist, notational velocity for MAC) it lets you access lists right from search box.<p>With special syntax (&#60;list name&#62;.&#60;item to add&#62;) you can add items to existing list. Or access existing lists with &#60;list name&#62;. This &#60;list name&#62;&#60;dot&#62;&#60;item&#62; syntax is optional after first use.<p>Using it as default search engine is privacy safe and doesn't increase search latency.<p>Hope you like it. Please leave your feedback.<p>@Workflowy, Notational Velocity users: Why you won't use this?<p>@Vimperator Users: Would you like to access something like vimperator from search box? It won't need plugin install.
======
jcfrei
I would make the list creation possible without registering, since you're not
offering facebook connect or twitter

------
amitvjtimub
Clicky : <http://www.shodhel.com/>

